# Best frozen pizza?



## RWS (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm from Queens, NY, and grew up next to the best Sicilian pizza in the world, so I'm not going to discuss the best fresh pizza. But I am very curious what you like as the best frozen pizza, available in supermarkets and such! 

To be fair with all the frozen pizzas, it has to be a cheese pizza, not something with toppings to mask the taste.

So far I like Amy's Margherita pizza 2nd, and Screaming Sicilian first (Bessie's Revenge all cheese pizza... really good). Both expensive for a frozen pizza, but well worth it.

And Tony's 5-cheese pizza is a close 3rd. Believe it or not... And cheap!


----------



## Disir (Oct 21, 2017)

Aldi's carried some frozen pizza that had goat cheese and spinach and another one with pear and ricotta that was really good; but that was short lived.  I haven't found any others that are frozen that are worth buying.


----------



## norwegen (Oct 21, 2017)

Palermo's Primo Thin.  Just had it for the first time a few days ago.  Surprisingly good.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 21, 2017)

We've tried several. Digorno's is not bad, but will try the 3 you mentioned.  I thought we had tried Screaming Sicilian but maybe not...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 21, 2017)

RWS said:


> I'm from Queens, NY, and grew up next to the best Sicilian pizza in the world, so I'm not going to discuss the best fresh pizza. But I am very curious what you like as the best frozen pizza, available in supermarkets and such!
> 
> To be fair with all the frozen pizzas, it has to be a cheese pizza, not something with toppings to mask the taste.
> 
> ...



*Best frozen pizza? *

Pizza Hut ordered in Alaska in the middle of December...............


----------



## RWS (Oct 22, 2017)

That would be best frozen delivery person... lol

Maybe it could rival king crab fishing for "most dangerous job"... 

Can someone order pizza with crab topping in Alaska?


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 22, 2017)

`
`
I buy Tombstone frozen pizza's and doctor then up onions, mushrooms, extra cheese and sausage.


----------



## RWS (Oct 22, 2017)

norwegen said:


> Palermo's Primo Thin.  Just had it for the first time a few days ago.  Surprisingly good.


I went to the store today and could not find that. I'll keep looking. It may be a regional thing, but I'll keep an eye out for it, thank you!


----------



## RWS (Oct 22, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I buy Tombstone frozen pizza's and doctor then up onions, mushrooms, extra cheese and sausage.



I actually like Tombstone for the flavor and I can see where you're going, but the crust is "no bueno".


----------



## HaShev (Oct 23, 2017)

1) freezing your own fresh pizza from scratch
2) freezing a pizzeria pizza
Think about it, for $5 would you want an american cheese tasting weird sauce cracker dough frozen pizza or a frozen Little Caesar pizza?
3) I've been buying the Walmart Great Value rising crust supreme pizza under $3 loaded toppings and sprucing it up slightly. Thick crust not a crisp cracker.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 27, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> We've tried several. Digorno's is not bad, but will try the 3 you mentioned.  I thought we had tried Screaming Sicilian but maybe not...



We did, but only Walmart carries it here and since we don't go there much at all, let alone for food...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 27, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > We've tried several. Digorno's is not bad, but will try the 3 you mentioned.  I thought we had tried Screaming Sicilian but maybe not...
> ...


This is my Walmart shopping cart........


----------



## james bond (Oct 29, 2017)

RWS said:


> I'm from Queens, NY, and grew up next to the best Sicilian pizza in the world, so I'm not going to discuss the best fresh pizza. But I am very curious what you like as the best frozen pizza, available in supermarkets and such!
> 
> To be fair with all the frozen pizzas, it has to be a cheese pizza, not something with toppings to mask the taste.
> 
> ...



New York pizza is the best.  Chicago style comes close.  Actually, I'll take either.  

My fave frozen though is Trader Giotto's Handmade 4 Formaggi or Margherita.  With frozen, I think price plays a part.  Who would pay $12 for a frozen pizza, i.e. American Flatbread?  It's around $7 - $8 or less.  

The cracker-like crispy, thin crust of California Pizza Kitchen (CPK) frozen pizzas are nice, but their thin toppings don't have much flavor.  I buy it if it's on sale.  I like DiGiorno's and Freschetta after Trader Joe's.  If there's nothing I recognize, then I'll settle for a Red Baron's, Tony's or Tombstone.  There are so many frozen brands.  But really, they're still frozen pizza.  You expect some bland, cardboard, weird tastes.  I'm looking forward to trying Whole Foods when I get a chance.  Or can someone talk me into paying $12 for American Flatbread?

If you want something different from frozen, then try Chef Boyardee pizza kit.  Takes a bit more time to make, but tasty.  Better than buying those thick pre-made crusts.  I'm used to making them rectangular and I won't tell if you add some fresh onions, mushrooms, cheese, olives, spinach, chicken and meat leftovers to it.


----------



## RWS (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you for the ideas. I'm going to check out Trader Joe's one of these days. I hear a lot of good things about that frozen pizza. 

I like the idea of Chef Boyardee kit, and making it myself. But I do like a thicker crust, not grandma style pizza. If i find it, I will try it though. Thank you!!


----------



## RWS (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you for the ideas. I'm going to check out Trader Joe's one of these days. I hear a lot of good things about that frozen pizza.

I like the idea of Chef Boyardee kit, and making it myself. But I do like a thicker crust, not grandma style pizza. If i find it, I will try it though. Thank you!!

Just came back from a trip to NY last week, and missed out on the best pizza in the world because my flight was delayed and they closed...

This.... is the best pizza ever... Sicilian pie from the original Umberto's of New Hyde Park, NY. Their Neopolitan pies are not as good, but Sicilian... wow! I used to be able to walk there, and get a slice for $0.50. 

Umberto's Pizzeria & Restaurant of New Hyde Park New York


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 29, 2017)

My wife and I like this, which we find at one of those various indistinguishable warehouse/supermarket-type places that has a name that starts with _“Food…”_.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2017)

I buy a freshly cooked pizza from a local grocery store called Big Y, and those are the BEST pizzas around.  It only has to be heated up.  It could give any restaurant a run for it's money.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 30, 2017)

My own. I have tried frozen pizza and just can't seem to find something that doesn't taste like cardboard.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> My own. I have tried frozen pizza and just can't seem to find something that doesn't taste like cardboard.



That's what I like about the Big Y pizzas.  They aren't previously frozen.  They are fresh so they taste a lot better and fresher.


----------



## perdidochas (Oct 30, 2017)

RWS said:


> I'm from Queens, NY, and grew up next to the best Sicilian pizza in the world, so I'm not going to discuss the best fresh pizza. But I am very curious what you like as the best frozen pizza, available in supermarkets and such!
> 
> To be fair with all the frozen pizzas, it has to be a cheese pizza, not something with toppings to mask the taste.
> 
> ...


Tony's makes decent pizza. It's never great, but it's always pretty good.


----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2017)

I am just about to the point where I hate pizza. I do have 2 local places that has pretty good pizza. I just can't stomach the chains, I would love to know of a good frozen pizza to try. I like quickies. (meaning I don't want to spend a lot of time making my own-which I have done.


----------



## Larsky (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 2, 2017)

RWS said:


> I'm from Queens, NY, and grew up next to the best Sicilian pizza in the world, so I'm not going to discuss the best fresh pizza. But I am very curious what you like as the best frozen pizza, available in supermarkets and such!
> 
> To be fair with all the frozen pizzas, it has to be a cheese pizza, not something with toppings to mask the taste.
> 
> ...




For me there is a trade off between price and improvement.  Cost benefit.
Tombstone is a good deal.


----------



## RWS (Nov 4, 2017)

Larsky said:


>


I heard this is great, but unfortunately not available in arizona, but I will keep an eye out...


----------



## RWS (Nov 4, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from Queens, NY, and grew up next to the best Sicilian pizza in the world, so I'm not going to discuss the best fresh pizza. But I am very curious what you like as the best frozen pizza, available in supermarkets and such!
> ...


I had tombstone the other day just to refresh my memory. The flavor is def good, but the crust was like cardboard.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 4, 2017)

RWS said:


> I'm from Queens, NY, and grew up next to the best Sicilian pizza in the world, so I'm not going to discuss the best fresh pizza. But I am very curious what you like as the best frozen pizza, available in supermarkets and such!
> 
> To be fair with all the frozen pizzas, it has to be a cheese pizza, not something with toppings to mask the taste.
> 
> ...


The ones we got for lunch in High School.


/thread


----------



## hjmick (Nov 4, 2017)

Right now I would have to say that the best frozen is Screamin' Sicilian.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 4, 2017)

i make my own pizza with english muffin, sauce pizza, mushrooms, bacon and mozzarella ... it's delicious.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 4, 2017)

Red Baron is guuuuuuud....


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from Queens, NY, and grew up next to the best Sicilian pizza in the world, so I'm not going to discuss the best fresh pizza. But I am very curious what you like as the best frozen pizza, available in supermarkets and such!
> ...



Ewwww.  I never liked school pizza either.  None of the school food was good.  It was *all *terrible.  I even wondered how long the little milks had been sitting out for when they were room temperature when you opened them.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2017)

The best pizzas are the ones that aren't frozen!  I think freezing them takes away a lot of the flavor.  When you are hungry and need something quick, some of them are tolerable and edible I suppose.  Still, I don't think I've eaten any that I would say were delicious and tasty.


----------



## RWS (Nov 18, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> My wife and I like this, which we find at one of those various indistinguishable warehouse/supermarket-type places that has a name that starts with _“Food…”_.
> 
> View attachment 157302



I'll check that out. I live in AZ now, so Fry's is the big supermarket here, which is owned by Kroger. But I'll try just the cheese pizza, since the pepperoni's on your pic make it unfair to judge.


----------



## RWS (Nov 18, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I buy a freshly cooked pizza from a local grocery store called Big Y, and those are the BEST pizzas around.  It only has to be heated up.  It could give any restaurant a run for it's money.


Thank you, you bring up a good point. I've never tried cook-it-at-home fresh pizza, like Papa Murphy's. I will. But I don't know if you can freeze it. So you made me think of Costco pizza! Supposedly it is made from the same frozen pizza that Costco sells. And if so, it's really good for a frozen pizza!! And it would count in my top list. 

But I always wondered if it will come out the same in my stove, as it does in their pizza ovens... Has anyone bought a frozen Costco cheese pizza, and cooked it in their stove? And any thoughts?


----------



## RWS (Nov 18, 2017)

You know what I used to love when I was young, and cannot find it anymore? Ellio's frozen pizza! Cannot find them anymore in AZ...

Remember those? They were so good, growing up. Looking back they were terrible, but I miss it!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2017)

RWS said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I buy a freshly cooked pizza from a local grocery store called Big Y, and those are the BEST pizzas around.  It only has to be heated up.  It could give any restaurant a run for it's money.
> ...



No way is pizza going to come out the same in a regular oven as in a pizza oven!  I'm pretty sure most of the frozen pizzas are already cooked, so you are just basically heating them up.  If you had a pizza oven though, pizza would definitely come out better, I'm sure.  It's also quicker because those pizza ovens get really really hot.  It's also nice to cook up a pizza on the grill (not a frozen one though!).  You just have to keep it on the cool side of your grill and keep an eye on it because the crust will burn.  Grilled pizza is delicious though!


----------



## RWS (Nov 19, 2017)

So today I went to the Fry's and found a new pizza style.

DiGiorno's "Crispy Pan Pizza"!

It looks like what we would call Sicilian pizza in NY, and I can't wait to try it. Unfortunately, due to what I'm cooking tomorrow, and the holiday, I may not try it until late next week. But the pictures on the box look good! And it comes in its own tray.... I bought a supreme and a pepperoni box. Will give my review in a week or two!


----------



## RWS (Dec 3, 2017)

Update for previous post: Wow! They are really good!!! My new favorite frozen pizza. I had the Supreme, and the 4-cheese pizza, the pepperoni one is still in the freezer. 

I was going to eat the pepperoni tonight, but i found the cheese version at fry's today, and since that was the way of telling which is better, I had to eat the cheese one first. 

Very good! I've had the cheese and the supreme, and they are delicious!!! The crust is thick and crispy as long as you follow the directions. The cheese and the taste and the texture, is great for frozen pizza! It's not a NY Sicilian, but as close as I can find in Phoenix! 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## RWS (Dec 3, 2017)

Keep in mind, you have to like bread. This is not a grandma style pizza. It is thick, and mostly bread. Make sure you follow the directions. Remove it from the pan with a spatula after cooking and put it on a cutting tray. And wait at least 5 minutes before cutting and eating. It's a big pizza, at least for 2 people.

I hope you try them, and I'm going to tell you my experience on how to reheat leftovers once I reheat it from earlier tonight. My normal technique is to nuke them for 30 secs, and then put them on a hot cast-iron pan with butter to re-crisp the bottoms. Should work here too.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 9, 2018)

RWS said:


> I'm from Queens, NY, and grew up next to the best Sicilian pizza in the world, so I'm not going to discuss the best fresh pizza. But I am very curious what you like as the best frozen pizza, available in supermarkets and such!
> 
> To be fair with all the frozen pizzas, it has to be a cheese pizza, not something with toppings to mask the taste.
> 
> ...



I get 5 cheese tombstone the most, but Homerun Inn (Chicago Classic) is the best 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## tycho1572 (Jan 9, 2018)

I’ll sometimes get a Screamin’ Sicilian for the freezer. They’re one of the better ones, IMO....


----------



## Larsky (Jan 9, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> I’ll sometimes get a Screamin’ Sicilian for the freezer. They’re one of the better ones, IMO....


Just saw those a week or so ago...will have to try.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jan 9, 2018)

Larsky said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll sometimes get a Screamin’ Sicilian for the freezer. They’re one of the better ones, IMO....
> ...


I first tried it after seeing a lot of positive reviews.


----------



## RWS (Jan 11, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from Queens, NY, and grew up next to the best Sicilian pizza in the world, so I'm not going to discuss the best fresh pizza. But I am very curious what you like as the best frozen pizza, available in supermarkets and such!
> ...



I heard about Homerun Inn pizza, and it's supposed to be really good! I always look for it, but it's not to be found in Phoenix supermarkets yet. I will buy it as soon as I see it though!

But check out DiGiorno's "Crispy Pan Pizza", which is my new fav since the first post. The Supreme one is my fav so far, even better than the plain cheese, which is how I normally roll. The pepperoni one is #3 but still good.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2018)

HaShev said:


> 1) freezing your own fresh pizza from scratch
> 2) freezing a pizzeria pizza
> Think about it, for $5 would you want an american cheese tasting weird sauce cracker dough frozen pizza or a frozen Little Caesar pizza?
> 3) I've been buying the Walmart Great Value rising crust supreme pizza under $3 loaded toppings and sprucing it up slightly. Thick crust not a crisp cracker.


Sometimes I freeze home made pizza dough.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 11, 2018)

ALL frozen pizza sucks


----------



## HaShev (Jan 11, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > 1) freezing your own fresh pizza from scratch
> ...


Yeah most recipes & people make enough dough for at least 2 pizzas so making big batches and freezing the excess does work well since dough maintains it's quality when frozen.  Or I use the excess to make Calzones.  
When Walmart stoped carrying my favorite frozen NY pizza dough,
I Bought a bread machine with a dough setting, so the kneeding and temp reached to help rise the dough is taken care of without the attention and work needed.
The end result is my pizza dough recipe prepared by the bread machine makes great pizza dough for hoarding in frozen storage.


----------

